# Mouse clicks don't work



## chris909 (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm running FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE and I'm having a problem under X that my mouse doesn't work properly. I can move the mousepointer but clicks don't register. Under KDE iI can click on the start menu but i can't click on any app within the start menu. Starting apps with the keyboard does work. After starting Firefox for example iI can't click to activate, move, or close the window with the mouse. Under Xfce4 iI got similar problems where sometimes i can click on the start menu but not go any further than that so I've tracked it down to an X problem and not a KDE or Xfce4 one. After clicking on the Xfce4 desktop i can't access the start menu with the mouse. I've already tried disabling moused(8) but that didn't help. I've also tried running Xorg without a config file but that didnt help either.

This is from my xorg.conf:


```
Section "ServerFlags"
    Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Mouse0"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option        "Protocol" "auto"
    Option        "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection
```

And this from my Xorg.0.log:


```
[    50.265] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[    50.265] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[    50.266] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    50.266]     compiled for 1.14.7, module version = 1.9.1
[    50.266]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    50.266]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[    53.230] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'Mouse0'
[    53.230] (**) Option "CorePointer"
[    53.230] (**) Mouse0: always reports core events
[    53.230] (**) Option "Protocol" "auto"
[    53.230] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[    53.230] (**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"
[    53.230] (**) Mouse0: always reports core events
[    53.230] (**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
[    53.230] (**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
[    53.230] (**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7
[    53.230] (**) Mouse0: Buttons: 7
[    53.230] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE, id 6)
[    53.230] (**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    53.230] (**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    53.230] (**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    53.230] (**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    53.230] (II) Mouse0: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[    53.230] (II) Mouse0: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
```


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Dec 16, 2015)

Have you tried deleting xorg.conf altogether? Can you paint/paste with the mouse on the text console? Cleaned the mouse ? 

Juha


----------



## chris909 (Dec 17, 2015)

Juha Nurmela said:


> Have you tried deleting Xorg.conf alltogether? Can you paint/paste with the mouse on the text console? Cleaned the mouse ?
> 
> Juha



I tried running without an xorg.conf but that also didn't work. I'm also having the the same problem with a second mouse i connected.
I can paint on the text console, clicks work there without a problem.


----------

